# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  autovetture in studi di settore

## ivanajol

Salve a tutti. Ho dato uno sguardo a tutte le altre discussioni attive, ma non mi è sembrato di trovare questo quesito: 
Ai fini del calcolo dei beni strumentali anno 2006, dato da riportare sugli studi di settore, vanno compresi i valori delle autovetture NON deducibili (in base alla nuova finanziaria) e per coloro i quali hanno una % di detraibilita' diversa da 100 (vedi rappresentanti o professionisti) va mandato negli studi quale valore dei beni strumentali, il valore dei 25% o dell'80%? 
In tal caso gli studi variano di parecchio.
Grazie mille in anticipo

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
ritengo che ai fini della compilazione dello studio di settore debba essere utilizzato il costo fiscalmente deducibile. Quindi le autovetture incideranno sulla quantificazione del reddito fiscale presunto per la sola quota fiscalmente deducibile. 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se ne è già parlato più volte nel forum.
Ecco l'ultima volta http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=696 
saluti    

> Salve a tutti. Ho dato uno sguardo a tutte le altre discussioni attive, ma non mi è sembrato di trovare questo quesito: 
> Ai fini del calcolo dei beni strumentali anno 2006, dato da riportare sugli studi di settore, vanno compresi i valori delle autovetture NON deducibili (in base alla nuova finanziaria) e per coloro i quali hanno una % di detraibilita' diversa da 100 (vedi rappresentanti o professionisti) va mandato negli studi quale valore dei beni strumentali, il valore dei 25% o dell'80%? 
> In tal caso gli studi variano di parecchio.
> Grazie mille in anticipo

----------


## ivanajol

Hai ragione, l'ho trovato quasi subito dopo ke avevo già mandato il post....
chiedo scusa e grazie comunque per l'aiuto :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

